# Hardboard?



## locoboy (Sep 7, 2008)

I see that many of you fellas use 'hardboard' as the top for your tables.

Hardboard in the UK is something thst im syre would not be sultable for a table top and im sure its not available in 1/4 inch thickness either.

Does anyone know what its called over here?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI locoboy

You may want to check out the links below..


http://www.tredegar.co.uk/tech-board/website/uk_hard.htm
http://www.kellysearch.co.uk/gb-product-46611.html
http://www.diyfixit.co.uk/diy/building/lay_hardboard/lay_hardboard_1.html
http://www.cfanderson.co.uk/

Hardboard just one more name for Cardboard/used paper/used brown bags,etc... 

===========



locoboy said:


> I see that many of you fellas use 'hardboard' as the top for your tables.
> 
> Hardboard in the UK is something thst im syre would not be sultable for a table top and im sure its not available in 1/4 inch thickness either.
> 
> Does anyone know what its called over here?


----------



## locoboy (Sep 7, 2008)

ok it looks to be the same stuff then,

I dont hink i have ever seen it in 6mm 1/4 inch before.

Maybe i need to look a little harder!

My alternative was to use a bit of 40mm kitchen work surface that has the shiny coating on the top. - anyone used it or got any concerns over its use?


----------



## Thrifty Tool Guy (Aug 23, 2007)

Locoboy,

Does the kitchen work surface have the appearance a dense Weetabix, under the laminate? If so, it can be used, it's not strong and tends to warp if you remove any of the thickness. Try to find medium or high density fiber board and laminate it with Formica. 

TTG


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Hardboard, or Masonite, is not a good surface for a kitchen counter. It soaks up water like a sponge and warps.

I had a hard time finding 1/4" here in the states. Had to look all over for it.

It must be something else you are looking for.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

locoboy said:


> I see that many of you fellas use 'hardboard' as the top for your tables.
> 
> Hardboard in the UK is something thst im syre would not be sultable for a table top and im sure its not available in 1/4 inch thickness either.
> 
> Does anyone know what its called over here?


I wonder if we are talking about the same thing? I'm from the UK and hardboard used to be widely available and was almost always 1/4". It was reddish brown or yellowish and had one smooth side and one dull side with moulded markings on it. It was very absorbent and quite unsuitable for kitchens, as it absorbed any moisture and quickly warped. It was used as a cheapish panel for covering old moulded doors in the 60's.

HTH

Cheers

Peter


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

BTW, it was also available with a matrix of holes all over it, into which you could insert hooks and was then known as pegboard.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"It was used as a cheapish panel for covering old moulded doors in the 60's."

Well do I remember covering all the doors, staircase banisters and bath around 1960 before leaving for Australia in 1964. My information is that it's all been removed all over the UK. O happy days, I was only 27.


----------



## locoboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi Fellas,
I was not saying that hardboard was the same as kitchen work top material.

I was asking whether the stuff that is used fo kitchen worktops would be suitable as a router table top?

Its essentially particle board that 40mm thick with some plastic based covering over it.
Cheers
Colin


----------



## rberry (Jun 6, 2008)

Hi Colin,

Do you mean fiberboard?

Bob


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

locoboy said:


> Hi Fellas,
> I was not saying that hardboard was the same as kitchen work top material.
> 
> I was asking whether the stuff that is used fo kitchen worktops would be suitable as a router table top?
> ...


Hi Colin,
One of the brand names for the "plastic based covering" is Formica. There are other brands out there. To answer your question... particle board is not a good idea for a top, even covered with Formica. It is not sturdy enough. A better thing to use is MDF or plywood covered in Formica (top and bottom). I used two layers of 3/4" MDF and cover the top and bottom with Formica.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Let me give this a shot. Hardboard or Masonite (a brand name) is high density fiber board. It is readily available everywhere in 1/4" and 1/2" thickness. Yes, with holes in it the common name is pegboard. (Which is very handy for drilling shelf support holes and other lay outs) Kitchen counter tops are most often covered with a high pressure plastic laminate such as Formica or Laminex brands. You will also find high density particle board (made from very fine saw dust) covered with Melamine (a thin plastic coating) used for shelving. Perhaps the best method for building a router table top is with Baltic Birch plywood (which has many thin layers and no gaps) covered top and bottom with a good high pressure plastic laminate. This prevents moisture from warping the board and gives you a nice smooth surface for your material to slide on. You can make pencil marks for reference points and they clean off easily. The Router Workshop table is a prime example of this, as are Rocklers new line of router tables and tops.


----------



## locoboy (Sep 7, 2008)

This is the stuff i was refering to,
It would surely be robust engough?

Damn it wont let me post a url yet!

if you go to diy.com and search for worktop, then have a look at the 3rd item down - laminate worktop.
Thats what i was meaning.


----------



## locoboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Right guys i have got hold of some MDF, 18mm thick, i have 2 bits so 36mm thick and i also bought some hardboard (6mm)to provide a top surface to the table

Im just on the look out for some T track at a reasonable price then im on for making the table that will enable me to make use of my router!

wish me luck.
colin


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Colin

" Damn it wont let me post a url yet! "

I know it can be a PIA but you are almost their ..

To get around it for now just use the address and drop the URL call

see below

routerforums.com or google.com 
most will get it and just copy and paste the address in the bar 

====

=========


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Good luck Colin.


----------

